# Is the wild game still pure?



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

As we all try to get back to the land, per se, I've been wondering about a few things lately. Over half of our meat is either venison or wild hog. All that is well and good, but....many of these animals feed on fields that are planted with GMO or Mon***to (yeah, it's a bad word) crops. Outside of growing all your own feed, and all your own animals, is there a way around this? Seems like it's getting more difficult to get away from all this junk.


----------



## Jack Aubrey (May 24, 2009)

Interesting point. I hadn't considered that. I suppose the answer is to penetrate deeper into the forests,marshes, and other areas to harvest game. Naturally that makes hunting more difficult and less productive. It's very frustrating. I love to fish, but am constantly hearing about mercury in fish. We, as a people , have done tremendous damage to the Earth with our pollution. Bad stewardship. What can one do? I doubt it's possible,or even feasible to expect total avoidance of pollutants. JA


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

DH doesn't have much spare time to hunt, but many times it's by request. Either the deer or hogs are getting into the fields (the Mon***to planted fields). I suppose it's still better than what's sold in the store, but I prefer unaltered, fresh, natural, etc...


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

I think those wild animals are bad for you if they havnt been eating organic. You should butcher, package, and send them to me in a frozen state so that I can slice, dice, and spice them then throw them on a grill to run some thorough tests on them to find out how tastey (err healthy) they are. :scratch


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

In many states you have to be concerned about chronic wasting disease.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

hiwall said:


> In many states you have to be concerned about chronic wasting disease.


Is this marked by folks hunting wild game and only cutting out the tenderloin and throwing the rest to the dogs?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Jack Aubrey said:


> Interesting point. I hadn't considered that. I suppose the answer is to penetrate deeper into the forests,marshes, and other areas to harvest game. Naturally that makes hunting more difficult and less productive. It's very frustrating. I love to fish, but am constantly hearing about mercury in fish. We, as a people , have done tremendous damage to the Earth with our pollution. Bad stewardship. What can one do? I doubt it's possible,or even feasible to expect total avoidance of pollutants. JA


The *benefits* of the Omega-3 fatty acids that a 'fish-twice-a-week' diet bring far _far *far*_* FAR* outweigh the potential health risks due to miniscule amount of mercury and PCBs contained in most fish. Remember the higher up the food chain the animal the higher the contamination.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Cronic wasting*



hiwall said:


> In many states you have to be concerned about chronic wasting disease.


Just don't handle or eat the brains .


----------



## Jack Aubrey (May 24, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> The *benefits* of the Omega-3 fatty acids that a 'fish-twice-a-week' diet bring far _far *far*_* FAR* outweigh the potential health risks due to miniscule amount of mercury and PCBs contained in most fish. Remember the higher up the food chain the animal the higher the contamination.


Ha! Great point! I'll get my pole! JA


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Been eatin wild meat I killed for over 50 years, so far no issues, check back in another 50...*


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have no problems with game meat. Well yes I kinda do, those damn elk are too sneaky sometimes!! How am I supposed to test their meat if they are always hiding from me!!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I guess we are lucky in a way ... no large farms near us. (knock on wood) We do have some folks that put out "feeders" and "food plots" ...

but I will still take that over the store ...


----------

